# Legacy DVR question



## PDX-Stan (Oct 12, 2012)

Out in the country is this old cable system still running 60 analog channels. 

I had a simple DVR (RCA Scenium DRS7000) which went belly-up. Instead of buying a new DVR, I was wondering about an older used DVR. I know that some of them had an antenna for off-air signals. Did any of these have the capacity to tune-in analog cable?

Was there a way to manually set the clock and manually set record times? Obviously, I'm not considering paying for any type of subscription.

TIA,

Stan.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

About the closest you can come to that now is to "build your own" - start with a Windows PC (anything semi-modern - since 2005 and running at least Windows 2000 (XP is better)) and "enough" harddrive space. You can find some TV tuner cards from Hauppauge that can record this (and yes - they have a scheduler).

Or - you can look for old Tivo or Replay units, but I'm not too sure how much luck you'll have getting them up and running.


----------

